# Screwed up Php big time apparently



## dpalme (Aug 9, 2010)

In trying to fix my other problem I have now messed up php so that when I try to run my regular website nothing happens.....its just a blank page......in addition I get all kinds of php errors about things not loading.


Any suggestion on where to start?


----------



## SirDice (Aug 9, 2010)

Try re-installing php. 

Also post a few of the error messages. They may give us some clues why it's not working.


----------



## dpalme (Aug 9, 2010)

I tried reinstalling it but the wordpress site never displays.....I can get to the dashboard but the normal pages just do not display....

```
HP Warning:  PHP Startup: Unable to load dynamic library '/usr/local/lib/php/20090626/gettext.so' - Cannot open "/usr/local/lib/php/20090626/gettext.so" in Unknown on line 0
PHP Warning:  PHP Startup: Unable to load dynamic library '/usr/local/lib/php/20090626/mbstring.so' - Cannot open "/usr/local/lib/php/20090626/mbstring.so" in Unknown on line 0
PHP Warning:  PHP Startup: Unable to load dynamic library '/usr/local/lib/php/20090626/openssl.so' - Cannot open "/usr/local/lib/php/20090626/openssl.so" in Unknown on line 0
PHP Warning:  PHP Startup: Unable to load dynamic library '/usr/local/lib/php/20090626/zlib.so' - Cannot open "/usr/local/lib/php/20090626/zlib.so" in Unknown on line 0
PHP Warning:  PHP Startup: Unable to load dynamic library '/usr/local/lib/php/20090626/zip.so' - Cannot open "/usr/local/lib/php/20090626/zip.so" in Unknown on line 0
PHP Warning:  PHP Startup: Unable to load dynamic library '/usr/local/lib/php/20090626/mcrypt.so' - Cannot open "/usr/local/lib/php/20090626/mcrypt.so" in Unknown on line 0
PHP Warning:  PHP Startup: Unable to load dynamic library '/usr/local/lib/php/20090626/fileinfo.so' - Cannot open "/usr/local/lib/php/20090626/fileinfo.so" in Unknown on line 0
PHP Warning:  PHP Startup: Unable to load dynamic library '/usr/local/lib/php/20090626/ftp.so' - Cannot open "/usr/local/lib/php/20090626/ftp.so" in Unknown on line 0
PHP Warning:  PHP Startup: Unable to load dynamic library '/usr/local/lib/php/20090626/ldap.so' - Cannot open "/usr/local/lib/php/20090626/ldap.so" in Unknown on line 0
PHP Warning:  PHP Startup: Unable to load dynamic library '/usr/local/lib/php/20090626/curl.so' - Cannot open "/usr/local/lib/php/20090626/curl.so" in Unknown on line 0
PHP Warning:  PHP Startup: Unable to load dynamic library '/usr/local/lib/php/20090626/exif.so' - Cannot open "/usr/local/lib/php/20090626/exif.so" in Unknown on line 0
PHP Warning:  Module 'mysql' already loaded in Unknown on line 0
PHP Warning:  Module 'imap' already loaded in Unknown on line 0
```


----------



## dpalme (Aug 9, 2010)

I recall before I tried to reinstall php that it was showing the version as something like 5.2 but now it shows 5.3.....

I used the ports collection /usr/ports/php5


----------



## DutchDaemon (Aug 9, 2010)

[cmd=]less +/20100409 /usr/ports/UPDATING[/cmd]


----------



## dpalme (Aug 9, 2010)

I believe I got it back, reinstalled 5.3 and then the extensions, now it seems the site is up and running.


----------



## dpalme (Aug 9, 2010)

Dutch
Not sure what you are saying there...


----------



## DutchDaemon (Aug 9, 2010)

If you (inadvertently) switched from PHP 5.2 -> 5.3, you'll have to remove some stuff.


----------



## anomie (Aug 9, 2010)

DutchDaemon said:
			
		

> [cmd=]less +/20100409 /usr/ports/UPDATING[/cmd]



This may sound idiotic to those of you who work on FreeBSD systems all day, but I'd like it if ports-mgmt/portmaster by default screamed: "Hey YOU! Check /usr/ports/UPDATING first," unless called with a --suppress-obvious option. 

(Sure, I could write a wrapper.)

As context for my comment, I wrestled with exactly this php5 issue a week ago. Of course I _know_ I must review UPDATING; I simply forgot.


----------

